

Anatomy of a Feature - joao
http://inessential.com/2009/07/30/anatomy_of_a_feature

======
ja2ke
I wish this article'd gotten a little more love around here. "I could write a
script to do it in like 20 seconds" is a common thematic refrain around these
parts when talking about adding new functionality or launching a site, and
this article does a great job of breaking down most of the arguments for that
sort of "I'll just..." thinking.

------
Timothee
Well written. It shows well how difficult it can get to respond to user
feedback: some suggestions sound super simple but the implications, the "what
if"'s and the special cases add up very fast.

We had this exact issue this week and I'm not sure we found the best solution
still.

------
ahpeeyem
great post, it takes courage and restraint to not gold-plate a feature, but
instead to just do what is needed to make most of the people happy and get the
feature out there and see what your customers really want with real user
testing.

